# bindings suggestions



## tonez (Jan 29, 2012)

just ordered my first board which is a gnu carbon credit btx 153 and my boots are k2 darko 2011 sz 8. im really not sure which bindings to go with but i will be mostly freeriding but would like to hit jumps, rails and switch riding in the long run. i was looking at rome 390 boss, union forces, something from the k2 or burton line up, any more suggestion would help, thanks


----------



## Bayoh (Dec 17, 2010)

Formula or Uprise from K2 for similar binding I believe. Not sure about Burton as I think the Mission is supposed to be the contender for the all-mountain spot, but you'd be better off getting either the Cartel or Malavita from them.


----------



## d15 (Jan 12, 2012)

A good mid-priced all around binding would be the Mission. If you want more response get the Cartels.

Get the Malavitas if you're more park oriented. I can't necessarily speak for K2, but their quality looked cheap when I saw them at the store. I can definitely speak for Rome: I had a pair of 390's and they were garbage. Cheap plastic spacers in their design (who does that?), horrible unresponsive metal heel loop, poor boot size fit, and cheap foam straps and buckes, etc. I don't think I'll even go back to Rome bindings.

I also can't really speak for Union, but I personally don't like their poorly designed toe straps.


----------



## eer5000 (Jan 11, 2012)

My first choice would be the Union Forces, second would be Burton Missions. Both will be good though.

In my experience the Forces will last a lot longer, and are built better. I have sold my two pairs of Burton bindings and now own two pairs of Unions.

union forces
burton missions


----------



## gprider_capita (Feb 17, 2011)

I have seen lots of unions toe straps break off, I would suggest some cartels or some nice ride contrabands


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

gprider_capita said:


> I have seen lots of unions toe straps break off


Haha...Bullshit.

I've been riding my Force's for 6 seasons. Solid ass binding. Now have them on my jib board and my park board. Tried replacing them with Flux, Cartels, Technine Pro's and each time I went back because none of them compared. Picked up a pair of Union SL's for my all mtn deck. I'd recommend the SL's if you have the cash, if not the Force or Atlas will be plenty of what you're looking for.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

eer5000 said:


> union forces
> burton missions


How long has this site been active? Those aren't reviews.... and if they are claiming them as such, those are the most worthless reviews I have ever read.

Unions are durable, and I will never fault them there. But they just don't ride was well as their competitors. Better than Forces look at K2 Formulas. Hinged ankle strap, canting, and a toestrap that actually fits 90% of boots. Oh and Formularrrrs are at least $20 cheaper.

Also, Burton > Union.


----------



## Bayoh (Dec 17, 2010)

You know I actually looked at the Missions just now and it looks like they damn near upgraded everything on them this year.

Upgraded toe-cap, got rid of the chintzy forward lean switch, and added a full footbed. They look much more in line with the Cartel compared to previous years. Overall I don't like my older model Missions, but despite what others say I've always liked Burton's ratchets.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

^^Probably cause Burton makes great bindings.

Get some 2013 Restricted Missions. SMILEY FACE.

I have some, they's good. I wish they had autocant, but hey, can't have e'erthang.


----------



## gprider_capita (Feb 17, 2011)

Extremo said:


> Haha...Bullshit.
> 
> I've been riding my Force's for 6 seasons. Solid ass binding. Now have them on my jib board and my park board. Tried replacing them with Flux, Cartels, Technine Pro's and each time I went back because none of them compared. Picked up a pair of Union SL's for my all mtn deck. I'd recommend the SL's if you have the cash, if not the Force or Atlas will be plenty of what you're looking for.


Technine makes shit quality bindings now days, cartels are not the greatest bindings for jibbing but are a good for everything else, and i have not tried flux's. But when i was at a contest last saturday one contestants toe strap shat out on them, and guess what brand it was? Yup Union bindings. I have also seen it happen to alot of people at my local hill. I'm not saying they are bad, i'm just saying that there's a toe strap problem at least on some models.


----------



## tonez (Jan 29, 2012)

thanks for the input guys, i narrowed it down to burton cartels, missions or k2 formulas. what is the difference with burton restricted line? is it the color?


----------



## d15 (Jan 12, 2012)

Currently just the colour, which they've made pure black over the past couple years.


----------



## Bayoh (Dec 17, 2010)

Restricted Burtons get an asym ankle strap. I handled one in-store and they feel super comfy... I can't remember if they had a different highback too or not.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Nivek said:


> How long has this site been active?


Less than 30 days. 

Whois Lookup - Domain Names Search, Registration, & Availability | Whois.net

Reads like cookie-cutter blogspam.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Bayoh said:


> Restricted Burtons get an asym ankle strap. I handled one in-store and they feel super comfy... I can't remember if they had a different highback too or not.


The asym strap is super money. I like it.


----------



## tonez (Jan 29, 2012)

thanks for all the input, i went with the burton cartel restricted which were the same price as the cartels, cant wait till i get my board, mount them and try them out.


----------



## tonez (Jan 29, 2012)

had to return the restricted cause the guy gave me a small and it didnt fit my boot properly, so i had to get the white cartels in medium since thats the only one they had left, just wondering if this is how its suppose to look on the boot and if i should correct anything with them:


----------

